
Prototyping Native Mobile Apps in 5 Minutes - sbecker
https://www.olioapps.com/blog/rapid-prototyping-react-native-expo/
======
lkschubert8
I think most will disagree with the use of the word native for an app created
using react native.

------
navs
Very impressive project. I haven't personally touched app development since
the popularity of Cordova and Ionic but as someone that's considering it again
this is a create way to immediately jump in.

A suggestion not related to your product but your blog: remove the sponsored
links. I know you can do this in Disqus. Some may disagree with me here but I
feel like technical blogs shouldn't end up with sponsored links to get rich
schemes in my area.

